# So how do YOU pass other cyclists?



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

Just curious as to what the opinions are since I've had both good/bad experiences of late. Of course one person's perception is an others reality but here's a food for thought..

"We as a Cycling community almost expect/want motorists to give us ample room when passing. Why is it then that more than the fair share of other cyclists will not give you the same respect when they are passing you (mainly on bike paths etc" 

To me that's just being hypocritical..


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the only rule I follow is to never pass on the right.

that's a total douchebag move.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

I voted for saying on your left and giving ample room, but there are times I don't say anything. Like when there is a 6 foot shoulder and the person I am passing is on the far right already. This happened recently and the gal yelled, "You're supposed to say, On your left!" I said I was sorry and went on.

I get passed a lot, because I am slow. I get the full range of people passing me. The ones who say nothing and pass within a few centimeters are the worst.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

All of the above


Depends on the situation


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

MoPho said:


> All of the above
> 
> 
> Depends on the situation


Exactly. And mostly it depends on how I size up the person I'm passing. If he/she looks competent, I rarely announce unless it's going to be a tight pass.

Oh, and if you're passing me (as many still do) you can do as you please, but I can usually hear your wheel noise long before you call out on your left. :wink:


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

To add, if they are on a road bike and wearing kit, I wave or say hello as I pass


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Situations are different so depending on what mine is, I do different things. Important part for me is that I do what I think is the safest thing for that situation. Sometimes that means calling out “on your left”, sometimes not, sometimes it means getting out of the saddle and powering by someone quick, sometimes it means slowing way down and being patient before passing, etc.

Speaking of MUP’s I was on one a few days ago going very slow – was calm, relaxed, and enjoying the scenery. A guy on a MTB (apparently going pretty briskly) yells “on your left” and when I say yell, I do mean yell – loud. The loudest I’ve heard by far. It made me jump and jerk my head – as if someone jumped out of the closet when I entered a room. He blew by so fast that all my body could get out was something like “whoeeeeaaaaa”. 

So there are extremists in both directions – ones who yell like crazy when they shouldn’t and ones who don’t say anything when they should.


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

rider9 said:


> I voted for saying on your left and giving ample room, but there are times I don't say anything. Like when there is a 6 foot shoulder and the person I am passing is on the far right already. This happened recently and the gal yelled, "You're supposed to say, On your left!" I said I was sorry and went on.
> 
> I get passed a lot, because I am slow. I get the full range of people passing me. The ones who say nothing and pass within a few centimeters are the worst.


Thanks for your reply. Sounds like we think the same. I don't always call out but in the rare occurrences I will always give the room. It simply baffles me when I see people whizz past my bars so close without calling out, 

Have a great weekend


----------



## TTigg (Sep 9, 2011)

BostonG said:


> Situations are different sometimes it means slowing way down and being patient before passing, etc.


Good to know others do this. Here is SoCal on the SART (Santa Ana River) I do this A LOT. What amazes me is when I'm doing this and then another group or single rider comes blowing past and almost hits the very thing/person I'm slowing down for! 

Thanks for everyone's replies thus far. I'm still new (been riding since Oct 11) and I am thankful to say that most of the time things are good but I just wanted to air this question since I do see it more than I'd like but thankfully mainly the paths.. 

Happy riding all


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> Situations are different so depending on what mine is, I do different things. Important part for me is that I do what I think is the safest thing for that situation. Sometimes that means calling out “on your left”, sometimes not, sometimes it means getting out of the saddle and powering by someone quick, sometimes it means slowing way down and being patient before passing, etc.


IMO this sums it up. A dose of common sense, evaluating the pass (and rider) along with the general environment. Similar to driving, I leave myself an 'out', just in case....

Don't ride MUP's /MUT's/ paths/ trails, so 'no comment'.


----------



## DennisM (Sep 12, 2012)

I don't always call, but I do always give ample room. If I am going to pass at a much greater speed, I will call out.


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

I usually say "Passing on your left". If I just say "On your left" a lot of people get confused and move left.


----------



## FindTheRiver (May 26, 2012)

I'll make myself known and always pass on the left if possible. I'll make it a point to give more than enough room, even if I have to swing myself out there further than I'd like.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I never call out. As I approach, I just assess the rider's ability to stay relatively straight, and then safely pass as needed. Often to an older gent who might be cruising, I might say "Good morning!" as I pass 4-5 feet away, but I don't say anything to younger guys because many of them seem to get mildly offended by passing....and that's not my intention.

I actually don't like people who pass me to call out "On your left"...I'm riding straight, just pass me and be gone :idea:


----------



## Canndyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Now I'm a newbie here, my post count will confirm that. My thoughts were to lay low and lurk for a while, but I have a story to share on passing that happened earlier this week. I was chugging up a mild hill when unexpectedly (didn't hear them) two riders in tight formation pass me closely on my left. Slightly startled I veer right to give more room only to damn near take out one that was passing on the right! Then I held my line as two others pass on the left. They were'nt flying past me, maybe 3 or 4 mph. Now I'm new and don't know proper edicute, but I kinda felt they did me wrong. As luck would have it they got caught at a light at the bottom of the hill and I rolled up on them. I pulled in next to their last rider, which was a female, and I said "Whoever passed me on the right, you damn near got taken out!" One of them spoke up and said "Yeah that was scary!" Being the polite person that I am I apologized. The girl looked at me and said sternly "You don't need to apologize to them." Their leader then said "He's just a boy, drop him!" Now I'm 43 so I assume he was speaking metaphorically. They end up dropping me, and her and we talked as we rode..........very nice yes . As for myself, I take each situation individually. Sometimes I call out sometimes I don't. Sometimes I give a Hi or something of that nature. I treat people how I prefer to be treated. Sorry for the long winded post, Canndyman.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

I rarely call out. IME, competent cyclists don't need the warning and more than half the time, incompetent ones veer into my path when I say "on your left." I've even been tempted, on occasion, to call out "on your right" when I'm passing on the left, just to make sure they veer right and get out of my way!  

I also pass on the right when the person is hugging the white line (or even out in the lane) despite there being a huge (talking 6-8 foot) shoulder on the right. Sorry, but I'm NOT going out into traffic just because some Fred is afraid of running off the pavement on the right. This happened innumerable times this past weekend on an organized ride. 

Despite what I said above, I'm more likely to call out when passing on the right since most people don't expect that. 

As far as people passing me, I really don't care one way or the other - left, right, close, far, call out or not - just do it safely. I can and should be riding a straight line regardless of distractions and signaling my intentions if I'm going to be turning etc.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

Canndyman said:


> Now I'm a newbie here, my post count will confirm that. My thoughts were to lay low and lurk for a while, but I have a story to share on passing that happened earlier this week. I was chugging up a mild hill when unexpectedly (didn't hear them) two riders in tight formation pass me closely on my left. Slightly startled I veer right to give more room only to damn near take out one that was passing on the right! Then I held my line as two others pass on the left. They were'nt flying past me, maybe 3 or 4 mph. Now I'm new and don't know proper edicute, but I kinda felt they did me wrong. As luck would have it they got caught at a light at the bottom of the hill and I rolled up on them. I pulled in next to their last rider, which was a female, and I said "Whoever passed me on the right, you damn near got taken out!" One of them spoke up and said "Yeah that was scary!" Being the polite person that I am I apologized. The girl looked at me and said sternly "You don't need to apologize to them." Their leader then said "He's just a boy, drop him!" Now I'm 43 so I assume he was speaking metaphorically. They end up dropping me, and her and we talked as we rode..........very nice yes . As for myself, I take each situation individually. Sometimes I call out sometimes I don't. Sometimes I give a Hi or something of that nature. I treat people how I prefer to be treated. Sorry for the long winded post, Canndyman.


Yeah, that is kind of weird. Woman was definitely in the wrong and was pretty much asking to be taken down by passing on the right when someone else was passing on the left. Glad it all worked out OK.


----------



## Minabud (Sep 6, 2012)

I always call out which way I am passing. I use a lot of MUTs so there people walking, running and biking. 

On Thursday I was on a new trail, I and a bunch of douchbags decided to pass me and high speed and very close to both the left and right of me. I almost lost balance and fell off. I hate people like that!


----------



## teambcw (Jul 30, 2012)

I usually get the "Morning"


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> Yeah, that is kind of weird. Woman was definitely in the wrong and was pretty much asking to be taken down by passing on the right when someone else was passing on the left. Glad it all worked out OK.


He did not say that the person who passed him on the right a woman. The woman was the one who told him he did not need to apologize. She knew one of the group had messed up by passing on the right.

The leader should have been caned. Not candy caned.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll say "On your left" if it looks like they might understand what I'm saying. If not, "morning, afternoon" seem to not scare them as much. Sometime, nothing at all. It's all situational. I'm just trying to get around someone without too much trauma to them, but especially to me.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

RichieB313 said:


> I passed a recumbent cyclist on his left, and he shouted something at me, I didn't catch it because my ipod is in my right ear, per NY state law. I think he was saying something about passing when it is safe, which it was. Idk, the music was flowing.


'Bent riders tend to be sticklers about announcing your pass. 

Don't know why, because every last one of them seems to have the same helmet mirror. Why wear one if you ain't looking in it? :wink:


----------



## BigE84 (Sep 18, 2012)

Usually will say "on your left" and leave plenty of room.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

BigE84 said:


> Usually will say "on your left" and leave plenty of room.


Same; sometimes I will pass on the right but that's only because I'm on the highway bike lane where cars are passing at high speeds on the left.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've found that "passing" works much better. Every motor vehicle driver knows what that word means. They don't get the deer in headlights look, move "to" the left, or stop right there. When I used to say "on your left," I got all that behavior. "Passing" is hard to misunderstand.

BTW, the overtaking vehicle (YOU) is always the burdened vehicle. That means that it is your responsibility to pass safely. 

That's why you don't want to silently wiz past a startled rider. If you startled him and a crash occurs, it's your fault. And with fault comes liability.

I have thousands of miles of riding experience but it still pisses me off when some jerk _silently_ ghosts into my paripheral vision. If I hit a rock wrong, I'll recover but I may end up in his face (and he'll crash).

Are you saving breath by silence? Why do it. 

Sometimes you have to pass on the right, leaving lots of room and loudly calling out, because the rider in front simply will not give you passing room on the left.


----------



## disfunkd (Sep 18, 2012)

aslong as ample room is given i don't think you need to call out


----------



## oldnewbie52 (Sep 28, 2011)

Trek2.3 said:


> I've found that "passing" works much better. Every motor vehicle driver knows what that word means. They don't get the deer in headlights look, move "to" the left, or stop right there. When I used to say "on your left," I got all that behavior. "Passing" is hard to misunderstand.
> 
> BTW, the overtaking vehicle (YOU) is always the burdened vehicle. That means that it is your responsibility to pass safely. I
> 
> ...



I like just "passing" too. I've seen too much confusion on MUT's when the traditional "on your left" has been called out. One should assume they will be passed on the left. Thats been ingrained in us as car-drivers for years. In the rare instance you would pass on the right, then that intention should be called out


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

In every state a bicycle is a "vehicle" with the same DUTIES and privileges as every other vehicle, with a motor or not.

Here is a sample of a state passing law (*APPLICABLE to bicycles*). For "roadway" substitute bike lane or bike path as appropriate.



> Passing. The following rules shall govern the overtaking and passing of vehicles proceeding in the same direction: * * *
> 
> (2) the driver of an overtaken vehicle shall give way to the right in favor of the overtaking vehicle *on audible warning*, and shall not increase the speed of the overtaken vehicle until completely passed by the overtaking vehicle; and * * *


*In order to gain the right of way, the overtaking vehicle MUST give an audible warning.* Even with the right of way, you must avoid the other vehicle because you are in the superior risk avoidance position. (I sound like a lawyer, don't I?)

Silently wizzing by may be "cool" but it leaves you with the primary responsibility and ensuing liability.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

It depends. If there is a lot of traffic or a sketchy road then I'll call it out. Usually I just swing out into the lane and give them ample room as I pass. When I'm out on the trails on the mountain bike I call it out every time as there is a lot less room and a lot more stuff to hit that could cause a rider to not hold their line.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Trek2.3 said:


> In every state a bicycle is a "vehicle" with the same DUTIES and privileges as every other vehicle, with a motor or not..... Silently wizzing by may be "cool" but it leaves you with the primary responsibility and ensuing liability.


Not in Arizona. A bicycle is a "device" here, and not considered a vehicle.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I just ring my bell.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

CBar said:


> I usually say "Passing on your left". If I just say "On your left" a lot of people get confused and move left.


I do the same. I think it's because when we say "on your left", we are still too far from the the person and they may only hear "your left" or "left". Or they maybe surprised hearing a person's voice, and only catches "your left" or "left".


----------



## ippy (Aug 17, 2012)

If i see them from a distance ill check the state of traffic behind me. And slow down if it looks like i cant pass safely. If i dont have much time to prepare the pass ill have a wee scope behind me. If traffics right up my heiny then ill slow down a bit quicker, slip behind the other dude quite happily and wait for a safe time to pass. 

If on the other hand, i find i have a bit of space ill give a direction signal for the people behind me to indicate im moving out into the main lane to pass. THEN ill take a nice wide berth requiring no action at all for the person in front of me. I dont really understand why this emphasis is on the person in front of you, in every road situation youre indicating and maneuvering to help the people behind you know what youre doing. Once you pass them you indicate to let the person youve just passed (or other people coming behind you also overtaking) to recognise youre pulling in. Theres where my obligation ends. 

I know situations arent always perfect out there, but a little bit of forethought, a recognition of whats happening around you, and careful timings should see you able to pass most people without ever once having to scream in their ear driving them into a wild panic. Honestly its like people beeping their horn at you when they pass. (it happens a lot in korea). The intention is sweet, but it just makes me think "why the hell are you beeping at me, just pass ffs".


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

ecub said:


> I do the same. I think it's because when we say "on your left", we are still too far from the the person and they may only hear "your left" or "left". Or they maybe surprised hearing a person's voice, and only catches "your left" or "left".


Actually I think it's a cognitive thing.

People are good at picking out words that have significance in a sentence. The phrase "On your left" contains a couple supporting words and one that's important, "left." Someone not listening closely or predisposed to hear the whole phrase is really just going to hear "mumble mumble left." Hard to blame people for going in the wrong direction.

Someone suggested "passing" to me a while ago as an alternative. I notice a few other posters have brought it up too. I like it because I think it communicates my intention without adding things that people are likely to interpret backwards. It also feels less command-like and less obscure than "hold your line." I still prefer "hello" or "pardon me" or something. If I'm forced to be close enough to people that I need to call out at all, rather than just swinging into the next lane or wheel track or something, I try to slow down to match speed, call out, and then take the offered pass. Since I've slowed down a lot, if the person I'm passing does something stupid, which they often do, it doesn't create a dangerous situation.

With MUPs especially, route selection and ride type take a little judgement. It can be frustrating. For example, I have a 2.8 mile loop near my house that's very smooth and very flat. Ought to be perfect for all sorts of intervals workouts, and it even has a marked bike lane! But it's usually choked with runners, stroller mommies, etc., so it would be a pretty stupid place to go that fast. There's a longer trail a bit further away, and depending on season and time of day, sometimes it's safe to go out there and hammer and sometimes it really isn't. It can still be very pleasant for a recovery ride, though, or a reasonable way to get to somewhere where it's alright to open the throttle.


----------



## FatGut1 (Dec 16, 2008)

Right passing is for dikbags. Call out if someone is swerving otherwise I try and pass them as fast as I can. Let them hear the Campy hum as I flick the switch.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*how do you pass*



Oxtox said:


> the only rule I follow is to never pass on the right.
> 
> that's a total douchebag move.


What if they are on the left (side)?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Peter_Klim said:


> I just ring my bell.


Apparently, some non-cyclists no longer make the connection between hearing a bell and a bicycle coming up on them. Twice now on a MUT, the reaction was not what I was looking for. One woman looked up and pointed to the tree tops as if trying to tell her running partner about a wondrous bird she just heard. A week later, a man looked to the ground to see if had dropped something metallic. Of course, the fault could be in the bell. It's a cheap outside-striker "ping" bell. Or perhaps my bell-ringing skills are lacking.


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

wim said:


> Apparently, some non-cyclists no longer make the connection between hearing a bell and a bicycle coming up on them. Twice now on a MUT, the reaction was not what I was looking for. One woman looked up and pointed to the tree tops as if trying to tell her running partner about a wondrous bird she just heard. A week later, a man looked to the ground to see if had dropped something metallic. Of course, the fault could be in the bell. It's a cheap outside-striker "ping" bell. Or perhaps my bell-ringing skills are lacking.


No, your bell is fine. You're just doing it wrong. To get it to ring effectively, you just need to tie a string to it and throw it at them.


----------



## cgraham (Sep 18, 2012)

really depends on the situation and how comfortable i am with all the other riders abilities


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I will call out that I am passing on a side if there is less than 8 feet or so of passing room. More than that and I'll just proceed past without saying anything.

If they start crowding me, then I accelerate to ramming speed.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

There's an option missing from the poll:

- I don't know. I'm the one getting passed.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

wim said:


> Or perhaps my bell-ringing skills are lacking.



Two rings quick. 

Ring ring.

Then another two. 

Most people will track a double tap, almost all will track a double double. 

Mirrycle Incredibell Bellini Bike Bell at REI.com


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

framesti said:


> What if they are on the left (side)?


Same way I do if they're on the right. The slowing down and matching speeds thing generalizes well.


----------



## noyade233 (Aug 17, 2012)

If their is enough space and I'm in a so so mood, I'll just fly past but if their is a lot of road traffic, I'll let them know I'm coming up besides to pass just in case they do something unpredictable.


----------



## echi (Sep 23, 2012)

"I call out (on left/right) AND give ample room" <--- THIS would seem to be most obvious answer.

But in my very fresh experience, (riding road and commuting 1.5 years) I have found that passing situations are highly circumstantial, and there really is no one way to pass. 

Generally, on the open road, one encounters other roadies whom are quite familiar with passing etiquette, and the above answer applies.

However, within town-- and ESPECIALLY MUPs, it's a totally chaotic free-for-all. I live and commute in Boulder, and ride a MUP for about 25% of my commute to work. Calling out, Not calling out, "Left," "Right," and Bells illicit completely different responses from the vast amount of others utilizing the trail and city streets. It seems there is no "right way" in these circumstances; just whatever it takes to get by safely. Some days my commute to work feels like a fight for survival...

...especially after a CU Football game lets out, and the intoxicated idiots flow out onto the streets and paths. NOTHING works to get their attention. In those moments, I wish for a wedge-shaped plow blade on the front of my bike (kidding, of course). But ultimately all forms of communication get lost or mixed-up in that vast hollow cavern between the ears of the ignorant.


----------

